# forum problem



## expertno.1 (Jun 22, 2005)

i am gettign some problems while working on the froum..

the error is

"phpBB : Critical Error 

Could not connect to the database"

why is this occuring..do u have also got the same anytime ?


----------



## anomit (Jun 23, 2005)

Yes I also get it. For the solution, I do a google on "Digit Forum" and from the results I click on any of the threads from there, not the main site. That way I can work around.


----------



## expertno.1 (Jun 23, 2005)

hmm.but why the problem is occuring ?

i am facing it many times !


----------



## q3_abhi (Jun 23, 2005)

I too getting it. Its really disgusting. I think its a server problem.


----------



## bharat_r (Jun 23, 2005)

I think it's a databse/server problem...may be due to too many members loging in at the same it????


----------



## Raaabo (Jun 23, 2005)

expertno.1 said:
			
		

> i am gettign some problems while working on the froum..
> 
> the error is
> 
> ...



It's a problem that occurs on any SQL-based host from time to time. The fact that you posted shows that the problem was fixed

Raaabo


----------



## rollcage (Jun 24, 2005)

I too get this problem yesterday... n one more time before..

"phpBB : Critical Error

Could not connect to the database" 

i was keep tryin but it didnt work...

@Raaabo

I hope this doesnt occur again...


----------



## q3_abhi (Jun 24, 2005)

Raaabo said:
			
		

> expertno.1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




But the problem occures every now n then so no question of fixing it.


----------



## vishal_bhatia87 (Jun 24, 2005)

I also got this message some times!


----------



## aditya169 (Jun 24, 2005)

ok digit guys please fix it or you are going too loose most of ur members- as you know the compition is tough so i dont think you should ignore this problem . i got this error atleast 0 times its so annoying


----------



## aditya169 (Jun 24, 2005)

it not 0 its 20


----------



## dinesh_singh (Jun 24, 2005)

guys i too get these problems almost every week....
but only at late night hours and it stays about 2-3 hours.
i too get fourm pages by googling.
this shuld be fixed.....
i used to think.....i need to shift to firefox.
he he he he he he he.......ha ha ha ha ha.........


----------



## Tech&ME (Jun 24, 2005)

Ya I am also getting this error quite offen.

Admin to something to sort this problem out please.


----------



## Tech&ME (Jun 24, 2005)

Ya I am also getting this error quite offen.

Admin do something to sort this problem out please.


----------



## vishal_bhatia87 (Jun 25, 2005)

Here is the screenshot of the problem Iam facing frequently.

*img298.echo.cx/img298/3223/kplfhvihhlkyoypbjkhgitolhjotoi.jpg


----------



## expertno.1 (Jun 25, 2005)

now its a lot

faced problem

7:53 am

10:09 am

02:06 pm

07:32 pm

whats going on ?

if you dont believe than next time i will post the pic

its very disgusting


----------



## saROMan (Jun 25, 2005)

well as already told by raabo..its a common problem with PhpBB/IPB/Vbulletine based Forums....and it happens when the server is unable to connect to the Database ..where all info bout the forum is tored..like styles,Sections,mods etc...This is a Temperary error.....so dont worry....you can login after few Attempts...


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Jun 25, 2005)

even i have faced it many times

its really annoying


----------



## rollcage (Jun 26, 2005)

Another one occuring


*img254.echo.cx/img254/8518/thinkdigitprob1lo.jpg


----------



## Charley (Jun 27, 2005)

rollcage said:
			
		

> Another one occuring
> 
> 
> *img254.echo.cx/img254/8518/thinkdigitprob1lo.jpg




Soln discussed here


*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=23440


----------

